# Please help! Need files to flash back to original stock ROM



## vhoagie

Phone had been freezing a lot, so I had to do regular battery pulls. The last one resulted in a boot loop and won't go past the "4G LTE" animation screen. I can get into download mode, but that's it. I tried to do a hard reset, but I get failure to mount errors on everything, but it also says "file exits." I'm guessing I need to flash ROM and start all over? I should add this phone has never been rooted, and I am so not tech savvy about any of this. The little I do know I have picked up from reading tons of posts on forums about it while I've been trying to fix it. I haven't been able to locate any tar/MD5 links that work. I have no preference to Odin or Heimdall, I just want my phone back  Any pointers would be greatly appreciated  Oooh. One more thing... if I didn't manually add CWM, I'm guessing it is not on my phone... right? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crystawth

Correct, if you didn't add CWM, it's unlikely that it would be on your phone.

You can follow the steps provided in my old flashing guide up to flashing CWM.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31301-how-to-root-and-rom-your-new-stratosphere-7282012/

after you flash CWM you can try a factory data reset and see where that leaves you.


----------



## vhoagie

Awesome! Thank you. I will give it a try


----------

